# Hottest female actor?



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2007)

My choice is Jessica Alba.


----------



## mister_napolean (Mar 26, 2007)

your right she is the hottest


----------



## chrisp (Mar 26, 2007)

Can't disagree, though I have only seen her in 'Sin City'.


----------



## little nin (Mar 26, 2007)

well, jessica is fuckin sexc so...


----------



## Katsura (Mar 26, 2007)

Alba is too skinny in my opinion. If you have seen recent pictures of her, she almost looks anorexic.. Elisha Cuthbert is one of the best looking actors of Hollywood.


----------



## X (Mar 26, 2007)

She does look hot in that photo. But i'd definitely have to go with Angelina Jolie. No matter how bad she looks, she can turn me in in a flick of a second.


----------



## Keme (Mar 26, 2007)

For me, it is Halle Berry. Not only do I think she is beautiful, but truly gifted in her work.


----------



## Sid (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd probably say Jessica Alba or Emmanuelle Vaugier.


----------



## sk0rt (Mar 26, 2007)

Leonor Varela would have to my a personal favorite


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Mar 26, 2007)

this is where the smex is at



Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## dervast (Mar 26, 2007)

She's been in one movie I know of, so that technically makes Vida Guerra an actress.



And Kate Beckinsale in black vinyl.....Oh God.


----------



## Sylar (Mar 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Keira Knightly 




Thread Over.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2007)

Not an actor but still very hot!!


----------



## X (Mar 27, 2007)

> Not an actor but still very hot!!



More like a pornstar, but she is damn sexy! O.O *Drooools


----------



## Sesqoo (Mar 27, 2007)

Alba





Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would put her in top 5 but, recently she looks like she has been eating once a week. Then she cut her hair...


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 27, 2007)

Paula Garces


----------



## Shikaonin (Mar 27, 2007)

agreed! 



the 1 and only jj said:


> this is where the smex is at
> 
> 
> 
> Elisha Cuthbert



agreed! 



Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i used to like her.. but disagreed..


----------



## X (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think Keira Knightly is hot. She's just too skinny.


----------



## Biscuits (Mar 27, 2007)

Scarlet Johansson(sp)


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 27, 2007)

Like I said, HER!


----------



## Bender (Mar 27, 2007)

I sa screw all of 'em  none of them got the titties or the ass of this bitch here!



Kerry motherfuckin washington


----------



## Psychic (Mar 28, 2007)

@C-Dog - Was that an attempt at sarcasm?? 

Anyways. Hottest *Actress* is Kiera Knightley.
Honorable mentions : Jessica Alba, Mandy Moore.


----------



## Bender (Mar 28, 2007)

^ Do I look like I was being sarcastic?


----------



## little nin (Mar 28, 2007)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no 

@ c-dog: hope u was bein sarcastic


----------



## Psychic (Mar 28, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> ^ Do I look like I was being sarcastic?



I'm not lesbo or bi, but she is very flat chested, at least in that pic she is.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Mar 28, 2007)

The Acid Tongued Viper said:


> For me, it is Halle Berry. Not only do I think she is beautiful, but truly gifted in her work.



i agree 100%


----------



## Bender (Mar 28, 2007)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:


> I'm not lesbo or bi, but she is very flat chested, at least in that pic she is.




Alright,alright sure her titties look terrible but look at those lips Mmm hmm!  She is a hot bitch!


----------



## Ziko (Mar 28, 2007)

Jessica Alba all the way


----------



## little nin (Mar 28, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Alright,alright sure her titties look terrible but look at those lips Mmm hmm!  She is a hot bitch!





now she's sexc


----------



## Bender (Mar 28, 2007)

now she's sexc

 Mmmhhm Goddamn Kerry is fine as hell.  s





			
				 little nin said:
			
		

>


----------



## Enter Shikari (Mar 28, 2007)

Jessica Alba FTW!!


----------



## Sylar (Mar 28, 2007)

No love for Keira K.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 28, 2007)

a sports forum I post on is doing a Hot Actress voting tournament in honor of the NCAA Basketball tournament and Jessica Alba, Jennifer Love Hewitt, Jessica Biel and Eva Longoria have made it to the Final 4....Jessica Alba is my pick to win....she is smokin.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Mar 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Scarlet Johansson(sp)



holy fucking shit. totally agreed!


----------



## LordKazekage (Mar 28, 2007)

*Lucy liu mothafuckas*


----------



## Jessica (Mar 29, 2007)

Amanda Peet!


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Amanda Peet!



yeah she is certainly underappreciated


----------



## X (Mar 29, 2007)

> Lucy liu mothafuckas



Man! Her looks are so seductive! O.O


----------



## Jessica (Mar 29, 2007)

HOOfan_1 said:


> yeah she is certainly underappreciated



Very much so.


----------



## cbent22 (Mar 29, 2007)

Halle Berry or Jessica Alba


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2007)

Well...I think Jessica Alba and Scarlett Johansson are a level above the rest...but I have seen their names a lot already in this thread.  I will try to contribute something new.

Eva Longoria and Eva Mendes are both pretty damn hot.  (A tier below Alba and Scarlett though.)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2007)

cbent22 said:


> Halle Berry or Jessica Alba



You win!


----------



## X (Mar 29, 2007)

Is Jessica Alba a Latin chick?


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Mar 29, 2007)

InXanity said:


> Is Jessica Alba a Latin chick?



part yes...BTW alba is Latin for white...


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 29, 2007)

Keira Knightley and i've been developing some kind of newly crush on Emma Watson, not really sure why but i suppose its something about the eyes and the smile. And yeah i hated her on Harry Potter and the Goblet...


----------



## Gene (Mar 29, 2007)

Eliza Dushku


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 29, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> I sa screw all of 'em  none of them got the titties or the ass of this bitch here!
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry motherfuckin washington



She is definitely HIGHLY fuckable...


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 29, 2007)

BladeofTheChad said:


> She is definitely HIGHLY fuckable...



I'd say "highly" is a long stretch.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 29, 2007)

Are you crazy? I'd do her with no asking. yes, that's rape son.


----------



## Kazuko (Mar 29, 2007)

Then yes, i guess i am crazy


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 30, 2007)

^I'm white and I agree.


----------



## CurvingEdge (Mar 30, 2007)

amada peet?!?!?! .....barf......


----------



## blackbird_9 (Mar 30, 2007)

From a girls perspective: Scarlet Johansen, Kiera Knightly, and Natalie Portman
Selma Heiek(sp?) is pretty hot too.


----------



## little nin (Mar 30, 2007)

Jessica said:


> Very much so.



no..........


----------



## Usagi (Mar 31, 2007)

Sophia Bush, please. <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2007)

Usagi said:


> Sophia Bush, please. <3
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That bitch got some nice hips


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2007)

Kerry Washington is good and all but I think Meagan Good looks a lot better.


----------



## Bender (Mar 31, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Kerry Washington is good and all but I think Meagan Good looks a lot better.



Megan Good is  alright but It's her hair that keeps me away from her. Also she's always looking so gloomy and what not and reminds me of why I don't like Eva Pigfod. Kerry Washington however, is sooo lively and b-e-autiful. 



Jessica said:


> Very much so.



  She' scary....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2007)

^Yeah I'll admit sometimes her hair looks a little screwed up, like the picture I posted. But she has a lot of other things that more than make up for it. I dunno man maybe she looks gloomy to you, she looks sexy majority of the time in my opinion.


----------



## Usagi (Mar 31, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Yeah I'll admit sometimes her hair looks a little screwed up, like the picture I posted. But she has a lot of other things that more than make up for it. I dunno man maybe she looks gloomy to you, she looks sexy majority of the time in my opinion.



I have to agree with the Amanda Peet thing. That's a horrible pic of her.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2007)

^She looks alright there, but I just don't think she's in the same league as say a Jessica Alba or a Angelina Jolie.

Oh, in the post you quoted of me I wasn't talking about Amanda Peet, I was talking about Meagan Good.


----------



## Usagi (Mar 31, 2007)

Of course not. I'll use an example of two seperate categories of girls:

There are girls you want to hold hands with.
Then there are girls you want to have sex with.

I'd say Amanda is in the first category.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2007)

Yeah you got a point there.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 31, 2007)

No one else shows love for Paula Garces?


----------



## TiGel2. (Mar 31, 2007)

Sophia Bush owns this thread. But it is not like I would object to any of them .


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 1, 2007)

^Huh, who exactly are you talking about?

Hottest female actor? That's easy, Jessica Simpson..YEAH!


----------



## carnage (Apr 1, 2007)

tyra banks and jennifer garner and charisma carpenter are always pretty hot.

edit: elisha cuthbert,allison hannigan,tara reid, Keira Knightley,tila tequila.


----------



## GunningForGlory (Apr 1, 2007)

jessica alba & Scarlett Johanson, nuff said............


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 1, 2007)

*It's actress!!!*
-Anyway, I pick the Black women from Boston Legal. She was stunning.
Also, I'd say that most latino actress would fit the bill as well.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 1, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> *shakes head* You my friend are a disgrace to your race.. Seriously you really need to stop fucking old ladies...



I'm just telling you to find a better picture. All of the other pictures have been photoshopped to hell to make the actress look flawless (that's what professional photography is) and you pick a picture that looks like it was taken with a disposable Kodak smeared in vaseline. I honestly don't even know where you're getting that I fuck old ladies; if liking Jessica Alba and Halle Berry means that I fuck old ladies then point me to the nearest nursing home.





> Tell that to MLK and if you say he's wrong you my friend are complete and total bastard.



Last time I checked, MLK was dead (unless he's underground like Tupac.)

I don't even see how this response made sense at any point in your head. MLK has nothing to do with Kerry Washington's hotness (or lack of), he isn't alive to make the judgment, his opinion did not equal that of all black people (Civil Rights excluded), and disagreeing with him on a topic unrelated to Civil Rights would not make me a bastard.


----------



## Takezo (Apr 1, 2007)

i would say jesica alba.


----------



## Bender (Apr 1, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> I'm just telling you to find a better picture. All of the other pictures have been photoshopped to hell to make the actress look flawless (that's what professional photography is) and you pick a picture that looks like it was taken with a disposable Kodak smeared in vaseline. I honestly don't even know where you're getting that I fuck old ladies; if liking Jessica Alba and Halle Berry means that I fuck old ladies then point me to the nearest nursing home.



When did you say you like Jessica Alba and Halle Berry?  Also what's wrong with the quality of the picture? I'm not gonna say It's great or nothing at best It's adequate and I don't see why you call  her ugly in this pic her dress is beautiful and so is her lips. Also if you think you think my picture is bad bring a better one so we can compare.






			
				TheDarkAdonis45 said:
			
		

> Last time I checked, MLK was dead (unless he's underground like Tupac.)
> 
> I don't even see how this response made sense at any point in your head. MLK has nothing to do with Kerry Washington's hotness (or lack of), he isn't alive to make the judgment, his opinion did not equal that of all black people (Civil Rights excluded), and disagreeing with him on a topic unrelated to Civil Rights would not make me a bastard.



I just decided to make a random comment. 


Also since you think the picture is so bad let's take a moment to ask teh audience real quick. 

Hey you guys do you think that  this picture of Kerry Washington is good or bad?

Right here:


----------



## carnage (Apr 1, 2007)

i think  that chicks hair should be more to the sides of her face not behind her back.


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 1, 2007)

paula garces is hott hott hott...amanda peet...barf...


----------



## carnage (Apr 1, 2007)

How about tatiana ali?


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 1, 2007)

o yah and that kerry washington pic...is alright..couldve been better....


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 1, 2007)

^ very hott...we should just change this post to hott actresses..cuz honestly..there isnt just one.....


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 1, 2007)

CurvingEdge said:


> paula garces is hott hott hott...amanda peet...barf...



You deserve REPS!


----------



## carnage (Apr 2, 2007)

oh yeah blade how about kristen kreuk??


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 2, 2007)

^she is hot as well damn like I said we should do a hott actress appreciation thread lol


----------



## carnage (Apr 2, 2007)

the chick who plays veronica mars, tiffany amber theissen,gina lee nolin.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Apr 2, 2007)

I think Sandra Bullock's stunning. She's so funny, too! And cute.


----------



## carnage (Apr 2, 2007)

jessica biel


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 2, 2007)

jessica biel



Kristin kreuk


----------



## TiGel2. (Apr 3, 2007)

CurvingEdge said:


> jessica biel
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin kreuk





I went to the same school as Jessica Biel, though I was in 6th Grade when she was in 11th. We had a "slave day" at the school in which lower classmen could bid on groups of juniors and seniors who would have to do the winners bidding during school hours for 1 week, she went for a lot . Not in good taste in retrospect, but it was a private school so anything goes. That was 8 years ago though.


----------



## Mojim (Apr 3, 2007)

Scarlett Johanson and Agelina Jolie


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 3, 2007)

Eva longoria.


----------



## carnage (Apr 3, 2007)

TiGel2. said:


> I went to the same school as Jessica Biel, though I was in 6th Grade when she was in 11th. We had a "slave day" at the school in which lower classmen could bid on groups of juniors and seniors who would have to do the winners bidding during school hours for 1 week, she went for a lot . Not in good taste in retrospect, but it was a private school so anything goes. That was 8 years ago though.



If I had won  me and her would be in the bathroom during lunch lol and not doing a no 1 or 2. at least not in the toilet lol.

and damn tigel jessica biel sure looked sexy in that picture. what nice boobs lol and good face too.


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 3, 2007)

CurvingEdge said:


> jessica biel




What movie was she in?


----------



## carnage (Apr 3, 2007)

lol a lot of them look  heres everything she has pretty much been in


----------



## X (Apr 3, 2007)

OMG! I FORGOT EVA LONGORIA!! OMG OMG OMG! *drools*


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 3, 2007)

Salma Hayek



Monica Bellucci


Angelina Jolie


Oh and that Kerry Washington pic looked scary.


----------



## carnage (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the pictures dark schneider. they look sexy as hell. I wouldnt mind seeing them in person tho i imagine i wouldnt recognize them without makeup on.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 3, 2007)

I agree with the person who said Sandra Bullock. Damn she is so hott for over 40.


----------



## carnage (Apr 3, 2007)

mariah carey is almost 40 and madonna is over 50 they both look good for their ages but i suppose money can keep you beautiful.


----------



## Marke (Apr 3, 2007)

Scarlett Johansson and Jennifer Love Hewitt Tops my list


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 4, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Thanks for all the pictures dark schneider. they look sexy as hell. I wouldnt mind seeing them in person tho i imagine i wouldnt recognize them without makeup on.




The difference is these chicks are naturally gorgeous, in the sense, that they have the right facial features. But, you can find plenty of pics of Angelina Jolie for instance, where she has nothing on, and still looks hot.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 4, 2007)

Angelina Jolie, and the chick from Harry Potter.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Apr 4, 2007)

Top 5 in no particular order: 
Eva longoria: Juts Beautiful
Angelina Jolie: Sexy
Jesicca Albla: Boy is she cute
Harley Berry..yah i messed the spelling: Cutee
still thinking


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Apr 4, 2007)

UUMMM.... jessica Alba, angelina jolie,Pamala maria Carrie, and maybe Fergie, EVA LONGORIA ^_^ i can imagane it right now


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2007)

JB008 said:


> Angelina Jolie, and the chick from Harry Potter.



Who Emma Watson?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 4, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Who Emma Watson?



YOSH ! That's her


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Apr 4, 2007)

thats nice  in a non-perverted way but DAMN


----------



## carnage (Apr 4, 2007)

keira knightley


----------



## ssj2yugi (Apr 4, 2007)

Milla Jovovich from the Resident Evil movie series


----------



## Flavor (Apr 4, 2007)

When it comes down to hotness I would have to say Elisha Cuthbert has got the hotness. Still I find Misha Barton extremely hot.


----------



## Kazuko (Apr 4, 2007)

There's nothing perverted about Emma you... you... perverts! ^^


----------



## Mojim (Apr 4, 2007)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Eva longoria.


^


----------



## Bender (Apr 4, 2007)

Violent-nin said:


> Who Emma Watson?



Tap, Tap, tap I wanna tap that booty tap that booty booty!


----------



## carnage (Apr 5, 2007)

Scarlet fever


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 6, 2007)

i have a crush on olivia munn..


----------



## Bender (Apr 6, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Scarlet fever



She looks just like Paris Hilton


----------



## Suzie (Apr 6, 2007)

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 6, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> She looks just like Paris Hilton



That's a bad thing.


----------



## sonyexe (Apr 7, 2007)

Jessica Alba and Sarah Michelle Gellar.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know her name but the black girl on house with the nappy hair literary stole my heart. She has everything I ever liked in a woman in one.

Too bad I never heard her name.

Also eva longoria is pretty cute but I saw a picture of her without make up and it was the complete opposite of what I usually see of her.


----------



## carnage (Apr 7, 2007)

so eva is ugly without makeup that would really suck maybe it was just a bad picture. anyways yeah in 2005 jessica biel was voted the most sexiest girl  of course only famous people are figured into it. theres a lot more sexier girls that dont use make up they are just normal girls with normal jobs though. like dentist assistants are usually super hot.


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 7, 2007)

Heres her (eva longoria) without makeup 




without makeup she would still be cute. But once you compare her to what she could look like it makes average look ugly.

I'd still date her of course. I bet she has a wonderful personality.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 8, 2007)

For me grace kelly was probably one of the most beautiful actress to "grace" the silverscreen (hhahhaha I made a pun).


----------



## Junas (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd say Jessica Alba and Erica Durance from Smallvile... They are very hawt!


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 9, 2007)

1. jessica alba
2.Alicia Keys, damn this girl is really hott (from smokin' aces)


----------



## Kirsten (Apr 19, 2007)

omg.

Um um ... *thinks*

Mandy Moore, Mandy Musgrave, and Rachel Shelley. <3

I'll post pics later.


----------



## carnage (Apr 19, 2007)

Rachel mcadams


----------



## DA Dave (Apr 20, 2007)

IMO its Halley Berry, nice booty an a full chest = win on any screen


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Apr 20, 2007)

Rosario Dawson.


----------



## sel (Apr 20, 2007)

Kate Hudson anyone?


----------



## zaraki_ken (Apr 20, 2007)

I love kristen prout...she's 17..


----------



## carnage (Apr 20, 2007)

How about the chick that used to play topanga on boy meets world lol  she was pretty hot back then but now shes a lil overweight i think.


----------



## Ash (Apr 21, 2007)

Terry Farrell. Mmmm.


----------



## CurvingEdge (Apr 21, 2007)

PICS!!! PICS!!!


----------



## hyuuga_jes (Apr 21, 2007)

Angelina Jolie
Michelle Rodriguez
Amanda Seyfried ("mean girls" and "veronica mars" girl)
Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 21, 2007)

Elisha Cuthbert...


----------



## Aokiji (Apr 21, 2007)

Has anybody said Eva Mendes?


----------



## Flavor (Apr 22, 2007)

Rose is so damn sexy.


----------



## ender (inactive) (Apr 23, 2007)

Halley Berry is very nice.
I also like Natalie Portman.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2007)

Pick one, they rip all others to shreds:


----------



## Batman (Apr 25, 2007)

It just doesn't get any better than Alicia Keys


----------



## blueradio (Apr 25, 2007)

Scarlett Johansen is really hot.


----------



## carnage (Apr 25, 2007)

Batman said:


> It just doesn't get any better than Alicia Keys




When did she become an actor?


----------

